# 2012 Crop Insurance



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Check this list to see if your states crop insurance price is up or down in 2012 compliments of the Farm Journal.
http://www.agweb.com/assets/1/6/reratingmapsdata.pdf

Regards, Mike


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Vol said:


> Check this list to see if your states crop insurance price is up or down in 2012 compliments of the Farm Journal.
> http://www.agweb.com/assets/1/6/reratingmapsdata.pdf
> 
> Regards, Mike


One more good year and I won't need the bank for operating capital or the money pit they call crop insurance.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Marty, I really believe that there will be at least one more good year for corn and likely for beans......wheat.....I would be cautious. Corn stock is just not there and beans are not overly plentiful....but wheat seems to be well stocked.

Regards, Mike


----------



## K WEST FARMS (Apr 4, 2011)

Crop insurance works for me. Insure 4 crops...corn , soybeans , oats and new seeding hay. ( That is if I Spring seed the hay...alfalfa ,that is ! ) Usually at the 75% level , This year by using trend line yield option , I was able to move to 80% level for about $4 to $5more premium per acre. In the last 5 years have always collected enough off one crop or another of the 4 insured to pay the total premium plus enough extra to add to the bottom line , especially in 09 ( corn crop basically total loss ). Insurance in 09 basically kept me in business !! John


----------

